# Faster Online Premium Lighting kit



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Many thanks to Dave (s2gtr) from www.fasteronline.co.uk for sending me a full complement of PIAA indicator, sidelight and main beam bulbs to review.

I knew that fitting them myself wouldn't be an option as the indicator and main beam bulbs require removing the front wheelarch liners, but as my car was on the lift at Sumo Power yesterday having new pads and lines fitted, it was an ideal opportunity to pop them in.

The sidelight bulbs are accessible from the engine compartment and are nice LED items to replace the weedy orange stock items.

Stock:









PIAA LED:









The stock main beams are a little yellowish, especially compared to the Xenon dipped beams:









The PIAA bulbs are not HID, but they are much brighter and match the Xenons much better:









Finally, the stock indicators show too much orange when not on for my liking. What our colonial cousins call the "egg yolk" effect:









The PIAA "silvered" indicator bulb fits perfectly and all but eliminates the orange:









But is just as bright and orange as stock when lit:









Stadium lighting!









So all in all, a great success I think and for a reasonable price.

R.R.P Prices are H346 £25.38 + vat (Indicator)
H348 £59.35 + vat (Headlamp)
H520 £52.48 + vat (Sidelamp)

But maybe Dave would like to chime in with a GTR Register deal price?


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Good stuff. What were you doing down at JRM? Checking out the race car?


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

David, I see where your are coming from with this from the asthetics view ... but do they make the lights any better - main beam ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

RightKerfuffle said:


> David, I see where your are coming from with this from the asthetics view ... but do they make the lights any better - main beam ?


Apparently yes, but I haven't had a chance to check them out in the dark yet. Dave might have the specs from PIAA, but these bulbs are as bright as you can get without going HID, i.e. bi-Xenon.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you give us the codes to order by, I like the sidelight bulbs.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

countvonc said:


> Can you give us the codes to order by, I like the sidelight bulbs.


Sidelight bulbs available here:Search Results : Fasteronline

Great write up David:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Email Dave on dave [ at ] a1motabitz.co.uk , he's a forum vendor.

ETA: beat me to it. So what about a package deal for GTR Register members Dave?


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi David,

What pads did you have fitted?

Cheers


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

**** me, £55 for side light bulbs, no wonder they look good.

Sadly I will still have to order some


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

countvonc said:


> **** me, £55 for side light bulbs, no wonder they look good.
> 
> Sadly I will still have to order some


Good decision:thumbsup:

Some more pictures here if you still need convincing

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/126532-led-sidelights.html

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Make it simple for me, which ones did you give to David.....!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> Good decision:thumbsup:
> 
> Some more pictures here if you still need convincing
> 
> ...


That thread is more confusing than helpful now...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

steven2mum said:


> Hi David,
> 
> What pads did you have fitted?
> 
> Cheers


EBC Yellow Stuff. Haven't had a chance to try them properly yet, but initial impressions are good. 

Better initial bite and more progressive than the Ferodo DS2500s I was trying.
Track day on the 21st will show their true ability and I'll post a separate thread about them after that.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

so just that order code for the sidelight bulbs needed then.........


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> so just that order code for the sidelight bulbs needed then.........


Dave posted that 5 posts up!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Er yeah, I er, kind of missed that. H520. Will order tomorrow!


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

RightKerfuffle said:


> David, I see where your are coming from with this from the asthetics view ... but do they make the lights any better - main beam ?


Hi - have these on mine - can show you next time I bring to work.....they really do make a huge difference...now I've seen David's indicators, am going to get those too.

P

PS - if you order the side lights, don't panic if they don't work first time around - just turn them around as they are polarity dependent....if I'd RTFM'd, I would have known....


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Going to get some of the 520 LEDS for the front.

David - did you consider replacing the lights at the rear - including number plate with LEDS?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No, don't want the plate to be more legible than normal!


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

> David.Yu said:
> 
> 
> > No, don't want the plate to be more legible than normal!


:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> No, don't want the plate to be more legible than normal!


says the man driving a purple GTR which is covered in autojournals lettering!!

very stealthy David!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Too true - not forgetting the obvious Godzilla lettering.

Kind of agree about the plate LED's - what about the rears lights - anyone replaced these with LED's?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wildrover said:


> Too true - not forgetting the obvious Godzilla lettering.
> 
> Kind of agree about the plate LED's - what about the rears lights - anyone replaced these with LED's?


Er, I think you'll find they already are!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> No, don't want the plate to be more legible than normal!


Got to agree with that:chuckle: However they work really well in the boot:thumbsup: When the weather picks up I plan to have a go @ the interior & door lights:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

s2gtr said:


> Got to agree with that:chuckle: However they work really well in the boot:thumbsup: When the weather picks up I plan to have a go @ the interior & door lights:thumbsup:
> 
> Dave


Is the boot bulb the same fitment (Wedge 501) at the sidelights ? 

If anything the boot has to be the worst coverage of light


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Is the boot bulb the same fitment (Wedge 501) at the sidelights ?
> 
> If anything the boot has to be the worst coverage of light


Correct & a vast improvement:thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Dave (s2gtr), can't seem to find the Main Beam bulbs (H348) on your site. Can you send me a link. Thx!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

JOEJOETHEJOEY said:


> Hi Dave (s2gtr), can't seem to find the Main Beam bulbs (H348) on your site. Can you send me a link. Thx!


Look forthe designated GTR section, you'll find wiper refills, air filters and those bulbs. Ordered them all the other week.


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

tomgtr said:


> Look forthe designated GTR section, you'll find wiper refills, air filters and those bulbs. Ordered them all the other week.


Eeek...I can't see the designated GTR section. How do I get to it? 

*EDIT; Gotta get my eyes tested, just spotted the GTR section, but it only lists H520 bulbs. I'm looking for the H348.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Sorry, didn't read your answer properly. Indeed on that bit of the side no main bulbs. Have not changed those yet, looks like they will be a real pain to change and hardly ever use those anyway.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I have to say that out of all the bulbs in the kit, the main headlamp bulb is the least worthwhile, as although it does a much better job in matching the OEM dipped beam Xenons in colour, I cannot say that they are any brighter or cast light further.

If you're going to change them, better to change them for proper HIDs making it a true bi-Xenon set-up, but I'm not going to bother. How much time do you spend with your main beams on?

You have to take the wheelarch l.i.n.e.r. off to change the main headlamp bulbs and indicators.

How's the interior LED kit coming along Dave? :thumbsup:

Edited to say: stupid swear filter. Can we get that changed?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

JOEJOETHEJOEY said:


> Eeek...I can't see the designated GTR section. How do I get to it?
> 
> *EDIT; Gotta get my eyes tested, just spotted the GTR section, but it only lists H520 bulbs. I'm looking for the H348.


My mistake

Here they are: Bulbs : Fasteronline

Including a kit price:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> How's the interior LED kit coming along Dave? :thumbsup:


Hi David,

I have just been offered some new LED bulbs from an existing supplier of ours. They are a couple of weeks away yet They offer a budget version, which I believe will be adequate for the interior:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I have to say that out of all the bulbs in the kit, the main headlamp bulb is the least worthwhile, as although it does a much better job in matching the OEM dipped beam Xenons in colour, I cannot say that they are any brighter or cast light further.
> 
> If you're going to change them, better to change them for proper HIDs making it a true bi-Xenon set-up, but I'm not going to bother. How much time do you spend with your main beams on?
> 
> ...


Ah dang, didn't realise it was such a hassle to change the main bulbs. I'm annoyed that the design is so awkward though!! How comes they make it so difficult to change these consumables!! Especially since they are not Xenon or LED!!!!!! It's 2010!!! Surely an oversight!! 




s2gtr said:


> My mistake
> 
> Here they are: Bulbs : Fasteronline
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, but I guess I'll pass for now.


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello Dave.....

I would like to change my Lights .... the PIAA ones as done by other members,,,,

Kindly send me the Best options for the Side Lights, Map Lights, Boot and the Door lights as well.....

Also plan to change my Main Beam and the Front Indicator but as my car is fairly new 2000 miles so, will leave it for now.....however do send me the Price and Best options !!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> EBC Yellow Stuff. Haven't had a chance to try them properly yet, but initial impressions are good.
> 
> Better initial bite and more progressive than the Ferodo DS2500s I was trying.
> Track day on the 21st will show their true ability and I'll post a separate thread about them after that.


Looking fwd to hearing about them.


----------

